# Mental Illness



## gbp (28 Apr 2007)

This is my first post, and I am currently trying to get as much information as possible so I can hopefully join the Army Reserves. I don’t know much about it yet… although I have read all the available information on the government websites. It’s quite a lot to digest. I'm only 17, but I will be 18 in a few months and I have my parents consent (which is what I read that I need to sign up if I'm not 18). 

I've looked around on those gov’t websites for what the general response to applicants with mental illness would be. I read another thread on here that if you are on a severe medication that it will be looked upon negatively… incorrect or correct?

I’m considered Bipolar, and am currently not receiving psychiatric help (no medication). I’m paying for a private psychologist, though. It’s hard to explain, but the Hospital in my city that provides psychiatric help to “adolescents” absolutely refuses to help me because I raised a stink over a social worker breaking confidentiality with me. I’m getting the feeling that this will look extremely bad on me… bipolar, not medicated, etc. As a result I will not be able to recieve medication until around September when I will be 18 and I can see an adult psychiatrist, which I already have lined up. Adult psychiatrists here will not go near an adolescent with a ten-foot pole... but they are the only psychiatrists available outside of the hospitals adolescent services.

Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated. I'm not sure what I should do next regarding this issue.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (28 Apr 2007)

odds are not in your favor on this one, 
Although I have never heard about applicants with Bipolar, I do know that the army refuses applicants on anti-depressants, or someone who has ever taken antidepressants as well as most other medications for mental illness. 
But, use the search function theres many threads on mental illness and the military.


----------



## gbp (28 Apr 2007)

That's not good... if they refuse people for taking anti-depressants than I surely will not be accepted. The medications I require are mood stabilizers and sometimes anti-psychotics (don't be confused with the name, they are used for bipolar as well).

This sucks. I'll search the forum, thank you for the reply.


----------



## Gorak (28 Apr 2007)

gbp said:
			
		

> That's not good... if they refuse people for taking anti-depressants than I surely will not be accepted. The medications I require are mood stabilizers and sometimes anti-psychotics (don't be confused with the name, they are used for bipolar as well).
> 
> This sucks. I'll search the forum, thank you for the reply.



Are you, or have you been on Lithium?  It's the drug most Psychiatrists will prescribe for bi-polar cases because it works wonders.  The only downside is that you need regular blood work done to measure and maintain blood and liver characteristics.


----------



## gbp (28 Apr 2007)

Never been on lithium... carbamazepine, zoloft, celexa, prozac, seroquel, risperidone, and lamictal are the medications I have tried in the past. Carbamazepine worked the best, and it and lamictal are the two mood stabilizers I've been on. Seroquel and Risperidone are the anti-psychotics I took for mania way back when.


----------



## Keebler (30 Apr 2007)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> I do know that the army refuses applicants on anti-depressants, or someone who has ever taken antidepressants as well as most other medications for mental illness.



I do not agree with this statement. I have taken anti depressants in my past (only a 6 month stint), however, the statement that the military refuses someone who has ever taken antidepressants is incorrect as i get swork in June 28th and head to BMQ July 14th, 2007.  I had to get a form filled out from my doctor, and it passed the medical portion in ottawa.  

I would say its best to talk to a recruiter about this sort of stuff, they may be able to talk with the medical staff around the recruit centre for their 2cents. Final word comes from back east thought, so they may want you to apply and see what happens. Everyones situation is different.


----------



## medicineman (30 Apr 2007)

Unless things have changed somewhat, IIRC you must be off the medication at least a year before they will give you a GO status for your medical.  All subject to change of course, that was the last I'd heard.

MM


----------



## gbp (30 Apr 2007)

Thanks you for the replies!

I am going to apply anyways, and see where it goes from there. Worst come to worst, I get denied, but at least I tried. I can always try again later down the line. Thanks again.


----------



## Keebler (30 Apr 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Unless things have changed somewhat, IIRC you must be off the medication at least a year before they will give you a GO status for your medical.  All subject to change of course, that was the last I'd heard.
> 
> MM



That would probably be why mine was ok'd then, as it was over 3 yrs ago.


----------

